# فصول السنة؟



## اني بل (15 مايو 2009)

الفصول السنوية هي تقسيم للسنة إعتمادا على المناخ, و تنقسم السنة إلى أربع فصول في أغلب مناطق العالم وهي الربيع والصيف والخريف والشتاء, وفي المناطق الأستوائية يوجد فصلين فقط هما الممطر والفصل الجاف

وسبب حدوث الفصول هو نتيجة لميل محور الأرض أثناء دورانها حول الشمس فتختلف زاوية سقوط أشعة الشمس على المكان الواحد من الأرض بين شهر وآخر، ويتبع ذلك اختلاف درجات الحرارة والأحوال المناخية من شهر إلى شهر


وتنعكس الفصول في نصفي الكرة الأرضية, فمثلا الوقت الذي يكون في فصل الصيف في نصف الكرة الشمالي يكون فصل الشتاء في نصف الكرة الجنوبي وهذا لأن نصف الكرة الشمالي يكون مائلا من الشمس أكثر من النصف الجنوبي


----------



## اني بل (15 مايو 2009)

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/الفصول_الاربعة


----------



## اني بل (15 مايو 2009)

الدورة العامة للغلاف الجوي
تعتمد هذه الدورة إلى حد كبير على الطريقة التي تسقط بها أشعة الشمس على أجزاء الأرض المختلفة؛ فحين تسقط عمودية تقريبًا عند خط الاستواء، فإن خط الاستواء يكون حارًا دائما وذا منطقة ضغط منخفض، وعندما تسقط على بقية أنحاء الأرض بزوايا مختلفة، فالزاوية الأكثر حدة تتكون عند القطبين الشمالي والجنوبي، ومن ثم يتلقى القطبان حرارة أقل، وهما منطقتا ضغط مرتفع.

وفي حالة عدم دوران الأرض تتجه الرياح مباشرة من منطقة الضغط المرتفع عند القطبين إلى منطقة الضغط المنخفض عند خط الاستواء، ويتحرك الهواء البارد القادم من القطبين أسفل هواء خط الاستواء الدافئ، ويدفعه إلى أعلى، فيتجه نحو القطبين. وتستمر حركة الهواء بين القطبين وخط الاستواء على هذا النحو بصفة دائمة.

ولكن يمنع دوران الأرض الرياح القادمة من القطبين وخط الاستواء من الاتجاه مباشرة نحو الشمال أو الجنوب. ونتيجة لدوران الأرض من الغرب إلى الشرق، تبدو الرياح التي تهب نحو خط الاستواء وكأنها تأخذ شكلاً منحنيًا نحو الغرب، في حين أن الرياح التي تبتعد عن خط الاستواء، تبدو وكأنها تأخذ شكلاً منحنيًا نحو الشرق. ويسمى هذا الأمر مفعول كريوليس. انظر: كريوليس، مفعول. ونتيجة لمفعول كريوليس، تتكون دورة الغلاف الجوي العامة من الرياح التي تدور حول الأرض في نطاقات عريضة. وهناك ستة نطاقات من هذه الرياح السائدة، ثلاثة في نصف الكرة الشمالي، وثلاثة في نصف الكرة الجنوبي. وتعرف بالرياح التجارية، و الرياح الغربية السائدة، والرياح القطبية الشرقية.

تهب الرياح التجارية نحو خط الاستواء. ولما كانت منطقة خط الاستواء حارة جدًا، فإن الهواء الذي يعلوها يتصاعد بصفة دائمة، وعندما يتصاعد الهواء، تأتي الرياح التجارية من الشمال والجنوب لتحل محله. وبسبب مفعول كريوليس تبدو الرياح التجارية وكأنها تهب من جهة الشرق، ونتيجة لدوران الأرض، يتحرك الطقس في منطقة الرياح التجارية من الشرق إلى الغرب. وتلتقي الرياح التجارية القادمة من الشمال والجنوب بالقرب من خط الاستواء في منطقة تسمى حزام النسيم الهادئ. وعادة ما يكون حزام النسيم الهادئ هادئًا، لكنه ممطر إلى حدكبير، وقد تجتاحه أحياناً رياح عاصفة على فترات.

وتهب الرياح الغربية السائدة إلى الشمال من الرياح التجارية في نصف الكرة الشمالي، وإلى الجنوب منها في نصف الكرة الجنوبي، وتبتعد عن خط الاستواء، وتبدو كأنها تهب من الغرب بسبب مفعول كريوليس، ويتحرك الطقس في منطقة الرياح الغربية السائدة من الغرب إلى الشرق.

وهناك منطقة تسمى عروض الخيل، تفصل بين الرياح الغربية السائدة والرياح التجارية. لأن هذه الرياح ـ الغربية السائدة والتجارية ـ يتباعد كل منهما عن الآخر، لذا فإن الهواء في منطقة عروض الخيل يتحرك إلى أسفل لملء الفراغ. والرياح في عروض الخيل عادة خفيفة السرعة. وربما أطلق البحارة الأسبان هذا الاسم على هذه المنطقة لأنهم كانوا يجلبون الخيول إلى أمريكا في القرن السابع عشر الميلادي. وبسبب ضعف رياحها كانت سفن كثيرة من سفنهم الشراعية تتوقف في هذه المنطقة مدة طويلة، تنفد معها مياه الخيول فيضطرون إلى الإلقاء بها في مياه المحيط.

وتهب الرياح القطبية من القطبين الشمالي والجنوبي. فالهواء الموجود على القطبين يهبط إلى أسفل لأنه بارد جدًا، وعندما يصل إلى الأرض، ينتشر ويتحرك نحو خط الاستواء، مكوَّنًا الرياح القطبية الشرقية. ويجعل مفعول كريوليس هذه الرياح تبدو وكأنها تهب من الشرق. ويتحرك الطقس في منطقة الرياح القطبية من الشرق إلى الغرب. وتلتقي الرياح القطبية والرياح الغربية السائدة عند الجبهة القطبية وهي منطقة غائمة ممطرة. ويوجد فوق الجبهة القطبية حزام من التيارات الغربية النفاثة على بعد حوالي 10-15كم فوق الأرض، وقد تزيد سرعة هذه التيارات على 320كم في الساعة حالات جوية متطرفة سُجِّلت حول العالم و روح





فصول السنة 
ربيع صيف خريف شتاء


----------



## ponponayah (15 مايو 2009)




----------



## اني بل (15 مايو 2009)

ميرسي ..


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا جورجينا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (15 مايو 2009)

موضوعك يستحق التقدير  يا جورجينا

انه لموضوع قيم

مشكورة الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## just member (15 مايو 2009)

*شكرا لها الموضوع الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك *
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## happy angel (16 مايو 2009)




----------



## المجدلية (16 مايو 2009)

ميرسي على الموضوع الجميل  والمعلومات ..سلام المسيح


----------



## اني بل (17 مايو 2009)

شكرا كليمو على الرد الجميل


----------

